# GTR (R35) owner's manual - English



## eurocars (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, anyone knows where to obtain a copy of the English manual for R35? Thanks!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

hrm... there are some scans of some of the pages. i seen them on the cobb website blog.

i too would like a copy of the manual, pdf form if anyone has the time to scan it?

anyone have the repair manual?


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd love a copy!


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Only found japanese so far


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm getting one in late may apparantly. not available any sooner according to nissan.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh cool. 

Did they get back to you about removing the tyre light?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> i'm getting one in late may apparantly. not available any sooner according to nissan.


Nice. If you can get any more i am sure a few of us would be interested.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

R35NZ said:


> Oh cool.
> 
> Did they get back to you about removing the tyre light?


not yet, think he's away. i'm in hk now and back in tokyo tomorrow so will check then.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

anyone got some translated bits from the MFD manual?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Chuck_H said:


> Nice. If you can get any more i am sure a few of us would be interested.


will look into it for you but i'm sure nissan usa or uk can get there hands on them first anyway.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 30, 2008)

Guess its gonna be awhile for the English manual to surface.......


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> not yet, think he's away. i'm in hk now and back in tokyo tomorrow so will check then.


Yeah went over to Hong Kong to watch the Kiwi's win did ya! Go New Zealand!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

R35NZ said:


> Yeah went over to Hong Kong to watch the Kiwi's win did ya! Go New Zealand!


sure did, lost my voice in the process. 

BUT, got to have a go in my mate's brand new white GT-R.... still had the trade plates on. have to say, very very bumpy on hong kong roads....


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes New Zealand roads are worse. It's very bumpy and how did you feel about the gear changes? Very hard ad rough I feel but at the end of the day do you want to go fast of not haha


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

yes, the first few gears are very clunky. plus the gearbox makes a ton of noise. but who cares right? the car is great. the bluetooth phone works well too... the computer is an utter gizmo though that's only useful if you have a co-driver.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> yes, the first few gears are very clunky. plus the gearbox makes a ton of noise. but who cares right? the car is great. the bluetooth phone works well too... the computer is an utter gizmo though that's only useful if you have a co-driver.


Exactly, who cares. 

Ha you right about the screen too. 
How big an crash do they want us to have trying to read it all.


----------



## Doc GTR (Jul 17, 2008)

*R35 owners manual*

Nissan GT-R US Owners Manual Scanned - Skylines Australia
Go here and get a scanned US manual of the 2009 GTR R35 owners manual.
Be quick cos don't know how long the link will stay live.

Thanks to the guy who did all the work and converted it to a PDF file


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

you could save yourself some bytes by downloading the manuals from nissan but be aware some of the information may be specific to U.S. cars.
Nissan Publications
http://nissan-techinfo.com/refgh0v/og/gt-r/2009-Nissan-GTR-Navi.pdf


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

you can also find the U.S. R35 GT-R service manual here
Nissan Publications


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you need to login to download :-(

R


----------

